# Zayante-->Fern Ridge-->Lower Hutchinson-->Hutchinson Route Question



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello-

I'm looking to try something different then Zayante when I go for my next ride up through the Santa Cruz Mtns. From what I can see on Google maps it looks like I can head up Zayante and take a right onto Fern Ridge. Fern Ridge then morphs into Lower Hutchinson and eventually Hutchinson which gets you up to Summit Road just a shade north of the Summit/Hwy 17 intersection.

Does anybody have experience going up this way?

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## norcalscot (Jul 2, 2003)

I think Fern Ridge is a private road. I vaguely remember attempting that route a few years back and having to turn back onto Zayante. Give it a try though, I could be wrong...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

norcalscot said:


> I think Fern Ridge is a private road. I vaguely remember attempting that route a few years back and having to turn back onto Zayante. Give it a try though, I could be wrong...


Yeah, I think there is some private stuff up there, but I would definitely be interested to know if you can get through. It's a long way out for me, so someone needs to try it first!

EDIT: Here's an interesting link: http://www.pashnit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5938


----------

